# How Bad is it



## Guest (Mar 17, 1999)

I am confused and seeing mixed messages on how bad this can be. Is everyone working? Does it happen that it gets so bad one can't work? I know my pain goes in streaks of awful, but have never had to be off work. Usually what happens is I force my way through the work week and rest, rest, rest on weekend. It sometimes get much better and then awful.I am taking Happy's suggestion and trying the magnesium and malic acid combination. Does anyone have a favorite (natural) vitamin (all purpose) they are taking. Remember, I am in the town where NO doctor would tell you to take a vitamin let alone mega vitamins. Backward here aren't we (sigh and smile).Health to all - Linda


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 1999)

Hi- I've read that everyone is different, from close to agony to mild aches. Some people do have to quit work. I definately had to slow down. There are even articles on how to get disability benefits from insurance!Have you seen the pictures on the other board? Can you imagine feeling like this when your Fibro is flaring up??







Happy


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 1999)

I absolutely love this frog (laughter). I have not seen other pictures. Direct me, please. I will go in search also.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 1999)

It's about time we spiced this bb up with gifs, girls! I don't have time to do this, but I enjoy the others that do. Linda - I work three days a week and find it excruciating when I am in a bad episode. I also have chronic fatigue with it and can sleep 12 hours at a time when things are bad. Pretty much leaves no time for a life! The pain is bad enough, but the fatigue and fuzziness are worse. I can't think, and I just want to lay down all the time. Then, couple it with IBS - it's amazing I can keep up with it. So far, I've plugged onward - but believe me, there are many times when it seems too difficult to continue! I consider myself lucky - I know several people with it who've had to give up their jobs. But I find it challenging to say the least. Anybody else? This is a good question - and it affects my self-esteem big time - because when you can't function normally, and feel so rotten all the time, it really makes me feel bad about yourself. Fibromyalgia is not even considered a disease by the AMA (see Glenda's experience) and people don't tend to understand what it's all about. I find that normal people (or people who function without pain, fatigue and ibs) have no sympathy for those of us who do. And couple that with the fact that you are dragging yourself around and generally are looking pretty good. (I'm babbling again, aren't I?) (Sorry, I'll stop!) Seriously, does anybody else have these problems???


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 1999)

I find the pain and fuzziness coincide more with my hormonal fluctuation. I find all symptoms get worse for short time and then almost complete are gone. I have always felt that this hormonal fluctuation is a root problem here. I hate that fuzziness and fog, don't you? I hate when I don't remember also. Does anybody sob over old hurts, etc. Perhaps we are all just crazy and no one has discovered it yet (laughter). My friend always says "we are all crazy, some of us just haven't been caught yet". She is a wonderful person and greatly supportive and has her own set of ills to deal with so I take her statements with the utmost respect (and much laughter).Is anybody working with meditation or yoga to help with symptoms? I also noted that someone was taking an antihistamine and was told this would help swelling (or did I just make that up - smile).Linda


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 1999)

Okay, Happy. Educate us on how one does this great animation stuff (laughter).Thanks.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Linda, Where did you find the Magnesium Malic acid combo? Went to Walmart they only had magnesium with zinc.Went to GNC they only had a huge bottle of magnesium (or clacium with magnesium) and no malic acid?My hubby has been quite irritable as of late. He has had a back ache for 2 weeks and I can tell is now getting depressed so I'm sure he is in for a big time episode. I had wanted to fortify him but am not having any luck finding that combo.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 1999)

Hi Rose. I found this combination in a small store in our mall. The vitamins are labeled Nature's Sunshine (brand name) and the name on the bottle is Fibralgia. When you read the label then it shows you the quantities and contents within. Took a bit of sleuthing, I must admit. Good luck. Let me know if you can find.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 1999)

I have found one of the best gifts you can give yourself and/or the person you are supporting is massage gift certificates. I quite smoking 18 months ago and took that cigarette money and started going for weekly massages. I think this has helped me more than anything in the world. I have a good massage therapist and she is very helpful with showing my husband how to massage the worst and most painful places. I am fortunate in this arena I think. The other thing that has been very helpful when feeling down is to take up Yoga Meditation. You might suggest this to husband and sign him up for a class. The class sizes are small, many men do Yoga and it is amazing how much relief one can get.Good luck. Keep me posted (smile).Linda


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 1999)

Sorry everyone! Been busy with the abnormal appearance of sun shine in oregon!I copied this info on the gifs from Charlie on the other board. This is how you get pictures --1. Find a picture on the net that you want to use.2. Use the right mouse button and click it. A menu will pop up.3. Click properties with the left mouse button.4. Next to Address is the URL starting with http://<br />5. Click at the beginning of the URL with the left mouse butoon and hold the left mouse button down.6. Now drag the mouse to the end of the URL so the whole address is highlighted.7. Release the left mouse button.8. Now hold the Ctrl key on the keyboard down and while holding it down press the C key on the keyboard. This copies the URL to the Clipboard. (your computers memory)9. Now, in the posting your making to the board type in







12. It should look like this except I am going to type a {} (braces) instead of [] (brackets) so it will show up in this posting. If I us the [] (brackets) it will show the picture instead of the example:{img}http://www.parkviewpub.com/bulletinboard/Image1.gif{/img}13. Be sure to change the {} (braces) to [] (brackets).Have fun!Happy







PS will get info on source of Mag Malate and post later.


----------



## Christi (Apr 26, 2002)

I do yoga EVERY DAY and it really does helpAlso, I take supplements and rub Indian Tobacco on my neck and shoulders. (It feels great)


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 1999)

Christi, what is Indian tobacco?Happy, do you have instructions for Mac users?Healthy day to all - Peace - Linda


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 1999)

Hi! I'm new to this. But I've been "diagnosed"as having CFS and Fibromyalgia. The specialist that identified my Fibromyalgia said, "What are you doing in the way of alternative therapies? Try everything you can." I appreciated this from an MD, no less a specialist.Although I haven't quit work altogether, I have cut back twice -- each time finding the symptoms catching up with me. Right now I'm working half of my normal 6 hour-per-day schedule, and counting the other half as a half sick day. It is discouraging, especailly since I left full-time only 6 months ago, and now have reached the same point. I am focusing on these strategies:ï¿½warm water aerobics (pool)ï¿½ prayer and reflectionï¿½lots of supplements, including Trask brand "Fibro Malic", containing Magnesium, Malic Acid, Boswellic Acid, and Ashwaganda (????), Siberian Gensing, Echinacea, Ginkgo Bilboa, some CFS supplements offered to me by my chiropractorï¿½Chiropractic sessions -- over time I have gotten headache reliefï¿½more soy - related foodsï¿½ green tea, cut way back on coffeeï¿½EXCELLENT new help for my IBS -- ginger tea! Get the most pure kind you can find, from the health food store. I have had less and less problems with IBS. I even have been able to add fiber to my diet, which was a disaster before!!!ï¿½cutting back on stress. (How many people know for sure they got these syndromes from stress? I know for sure!!!)ï¿½Dr. Andrew Weil's Book, Spontaneous Healing, has been a really positive source of encouragement.ï¿½?? Does anyone else have trouble with Hyperacousia--sensitivity to noise? This can really send my pain and fogginess into orbit!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 1999)

Hi Maine person. Thanks for the information. I find massage had been an absolute godsend and next month (April 10) I will be going to see an accupuncturist. I do find that movement helps the most. Just keep moving around. No harsh action movements, but walking, doing dishes, cleaning, gardening, etc. Interesting, huh!! I am very sensitive to noise, especially those high pitched ones!! I can tell an electronic high pitch from a great distance; actually it is quite useful when working with equipment - men actually respect this skill since men are less sensitive to noises and smells than women (smile).I have not had to limit work at all. This concerns me that so many people talk about having to stop work. Why did this happen? Too much pain; fatigue, etc.Peace & Healthy day to all - Linda------------------


----------

